# [SOLVED] Star wars knights of the old republic



## VistahomPremium (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanted to find out if there were any ways to play SWKOTOR on vista home premium

System: 
4.00 GB RAM
CPU: E8200 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
32 bit
OS VHM


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Star wars knights of the old republic*

First try running the executable file in compatibility mode for XP.

To do this, right click it, click the "Compatibility" tab.

Tick "run in compatibility mode" and select Windows XP SP2.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Star wars knights of the old republic*

hello
also try to run the game from the main directory of the game
(do not use the shortcut)


----------



## VistahomPremium (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Star wars knights of the old republic*

doesn't matter isold the game


----------

